# NGD #1 - G&L Fallout



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

#1 - G&L Tribute Series Fallout, Gloss Black (via Reverb.com)










































































Coles Notes: The Fallout offers staggering versatility by matching a piano-like P90 with a splittable HB bridge. Great size, weight and neck -- so familiar but also quite unique. Leo's Saddle-Lock bridge is a tone monster with infinite sustain. Thrilled that I pulled the trigger on this one. It has exceeded all of my expectations.

… 

(See: NGD #2 - G&L ASAT Special)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These are so cool, congrats, again!

I saw the demo JustNick did on this guitar, great setup.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

sulphur said:


> These are so cool, congrats, again!
> 
> I saw the demo JustNick did on this guitar, great setup.


These are way cool despite flying under everyone's radar. I spent an effortless and enjoyable 2 hours with it tonight -- so smooth. It's a player's guitar. And considering I only paid $350 shipped(!), I feel like I stole it...

I think I'll lay low for awhile until the heat dies down.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that's awesome when you say "It has exceeded all of my expectations" because after that, what else is there? cool guitar, man!


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> man, that's awesome when you say "It has exceeded all of my expectations" because after that, what else is there? cool guitar, man!


It's what I hoped it would be. I always "expect" a little less, especially with Internet purchases. I guess I was surprised to get exactly what I wanted. 

"Hope for the best but expect the worst." - My Grandfather


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I really love this one. Congrats.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Those bridges look so comfortable for the picking hand/palm muting.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Where did you get it? I want one but can't find a dealer with one in stock in Canada!!!


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Where did you get it? I want one but can't find a dealer with one in stock in Canada!!!


Bought it from a California retailer through Reverb.com. I submitted an offer and it was accepted. Paid via PayPal. 

More importantly, I keep a mail box in Point Roberts, WA, so I was eligible for free CONUS shipping. That saved me a bundle. 

I also declared it when I crossed back into Canada. The box was opened and inspected inside the Customs office, but I wasn't charged any taxes or duties. 

Everything about the transaction was ideal.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Those seem like really cool guitars, been reading about them on TGP. I'd love to try one.

$350 shipped... That's crazy! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Jive (Sep 11, 2013)

Nothing beats an axe you can chop with and really like - congrats!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've always liked G&L's. Congratulations!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I like it! Googling now!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

P-90 and a HB. Interesting combination. I can't remember seeing that combination before.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Gibson Lou Pallo and BFG are the only ones I can think of.

Beauty guitar.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

The P90 and HB excel on they're own and they pair so well together. And the push/pull tone pot to split the HB is a dynamite add-on! *AND* it still pairs well with the neck P90 when split. 

There are 5 quality pickup options/positions:
1. Neck
2. Neck + Bridge
3. Neck + Split Bridge (hum cancelling!)
4. Split Bridge
5. Bridge

I can't say I have a favourite. They're all worthy of extended play time. This guitar was extremely well thought out and balanced. 

Final thought: I love playing this guitar through my Vox amPhones (Twin w/reverb). It's feels great "wearing" the sound as you play. I need to practice more so I can play longer stretches with my eyes closed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer a humbucker in the bridge position, but like P-90's in the neck, so this option is one I like.
I did put a P-Rail in the neck on my LP copy so I could get this sort of sound, and still have a humbucker sound when I want.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

zontar said:


> I prefer a humbucker in the bridge position, but like P-90's in the neck, so this option is one I like.
> I did put a P-Rail in the neck on my LP copy so I could get this sort of sound, and still have a humbucker sound when I want.


Similar story here...

What made me pull the trigger on the Fallout was simple consolidation. I wanted to thin the herd and cut my guitar inventory in half.

I was playing my LP-clone with dual HBs in the bridge position 90% of the time. And my Eastwood Sidejack with P90s was spending 90% in the neck position. So I sold both and went looking for a P90-HB combo. I originally considered Reverend's Double Agent, but decided that was a little pricey. I also didn't want to wait for a used one to appear within my budget range. That could take awhile. 

Then I discovered the Fallout, loved the price point, the Mustang-esque body, the splittable HB -- it just offered everything I was looking for and then some. After that, I spent a couple of weeks looking for the best price possible and... WHAMMO! Done. Total upgrade that left $150 in my PayPal account.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Very cool guitar! I just got one in vintage white. I absolutely love the sounds these guitars make. They cut through the mix so well and I love the crunch with the p90/humbucker combo. I too ordered mine from the states. Though looking at the tribute models, makes me wonder if there's any real difference between the tribute and the american version haha.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

The white is gorgeous combined with the cream pickguard and rosewood board. I actually considered to paying the extra money to get that colour, the case, the plekked neck, Seymour's JB bridge... but mostly, it would have been for that colour. 

Post pics of yours!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davewrites said:


> Similar story here...
> 
> What made me pull the trigger on the Fallout was simple consolidation. I wanted to thin the herd and cut my guitar inventory in half.
> 
> ...


Cool.
I have the P-Rail wired for P-90/Humbucker/Rail (And I actually use the rail more than I thought I would--but mostly I use the P-90 or humbucker settings)
The humbucker in the bridge I have wired for series/parallel/single-and I use them all.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I too was interested in the bridge. Is this something only G & L use or do others have it as well? I thought I've seen that on other guitars but perhaps it was only similar.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That's the G&L SaddleLock bridge ,I have one on my Asat .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb, thanks for the reply.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

It's Leo Fender's design and I assume it's exclusive to G&L product lines. 

I think the goal was all G&Ls were to have this bridge or their proprietary trem bridge, but the market kept begging for ashtrays and TOMs. 

Bridge-wise, G&Ls product line now varies a lot. My favourite is this Saddle-Lock. No doubt about it. Great tone, tuning stability, sustain and it's comfortable.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

On my ASAT Special, a twenty year old guitar,
when I got it in and set it up, the bridge worked perfectly and smoothly.

That really impressed me with that design.


----------

